# Errori avvio gentoo [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

All'inizio mi compaiono i seguenti errori:

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (lib/modules-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/soundkore.ko)

e 

Mounting local filesystem

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, missing codepage or other erro In some case use info is found in syslog -try dmesg|tail or so

Some local filesystem failed to mount.

Il risultato di dmesg ! tail è:

# dmesg | tail

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NTFS volume version 3.1.

/dev/hda2 nel mio caso è la partizione di boot.Last edited by Karhot87 on Thu Jun 28, 2007 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

posta il contenuto di 

```
/etc/fstab
```

per il modulo dovresti verificare se realmente lo hai inserito come modulo nel kernel,    e sopratutto se lo hai scritto bene in 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

      che cosi ad occhio mi sembra scritto sbagliato, però potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi     :Crying or Very sad: 

ciauz

----------

## Ic3M4n

per il filesystem, molto probabilmente, se riesci a montarlo a manina hai sbagliato a scrivere la riga sull'fstab, inoltre se li dentro hai la /boot sarebbe il caso di mettergli un noauto in modo da evitare di tenerlo sempre montato. Altrimenti avresti anche potuto evitare di fare la partizione.

per quanto riguarda il modulo credo che non venga montato in quanto molto probabilmente hai fatto un po' di casino nel momento in cui hai creato i moduli. a quanto pare il kernel ha gia il supporto che vorresti aggiungere. 

```
owned by kerne
```

----------

## Karhot87

Questo è il mio fstab, non fate caso all disco hdb, ho gia diversi problemi con quello perche non riesco a montarlo

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            default,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/sda1              /mnt/NTFS       ntfs-3g         noatime,users           0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc             nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

#/dev/hdb1              /mnt/windows     ntfs           default         0 0

#/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

Per quanto riguarda il modulo, sicuramente ho fatto qualche casino   :Very Happy:  ! Il casino credo che l'ho fatto quando ho installato gli alsa driver, come vedo dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma a mano riesci a montare /boot?

L'hai formattato in ext2?

----------

## Karhot87

si, manulmente la monto, con mount /dev/hda2 /boot, nella lista dei mount appare :

# mount /dev/hda2 /boot/

# mount

/dev/hda4 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/hda2 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

giusto?

Pero se lancio :

# mount /boot/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

----------

## Ic3M4n

'opzione di mount non è defaults? io non ce l'ho, ma mi sembra che sia defaults, non default

edit: ho provato... default non monta, defaults si

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 'opzione di mount non è defaults? io non ce l'ho, ma mi sembra che sia defaults, non default
> 
> edit: ho provato... default non monta, defaults si

 

quoto   la giusta scrittura è  : 

```
defaults
```

ma anche io come Ic3M4n, non ho quella opzione in fstab,    questa è la mia riga: 

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           xfs             noauto,noatime  1 1
```

se può servirti, ovviamente cambia FS, e partizione se vuoi utilizzare questa riga.

ciauz

----------

## Karhot87

Aveva ragione Ic3M4n, l'opzione è defaults, adesso nn compare piu l'errore all'inizio, avevo sbagliato li, per quanto riguarda il modulo del kernel?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Aveva ragione Ic3M4n, l'opzione è defaults, adesso nn compare piu l'errore all'inizio, avevo sbagliato li, per quanto riguarda il modulo del kernel?

 

a parte che per ogni problema dovresti aprire un post,,,,,,,,      detto ciò comunque    hai provato a guardare se in 

```
/etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 
```

  vi è qualcosa???

in quanto se non ricordo male  questa riga segnala 

```
WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (lib/modules-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/soundkore.ko) 
```

ma il nome del modulo dovrebbe essere 

```
soundcore
```

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me non te lo inserisce perchè hai messo il supporto sia builtin che modulare e cerchi di inserire un modulo che è già registrato nel kernel. puoi spiegare da dove arriva quel modulo e se c'è qualcosa di simile all'interno del kernel?

```
soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel) 
```

questo errore secondo me può portare a quanto ho detto. duplicate symbol... ...owned by kernel...

----------

## Karhot87

No, in /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 non c' è nulla, nel kernel ho cercato, ma non ho trovato nulla relativo a soundcore

----------

## djinnZ

/etc/init.d/alsasound carica i moduli alsa oltre a salvare il volume mi pare.

Si vede che in /lib/modules/2.6.vattelappesca/kernel/sound ci sono i moduli di alsa.

Prova a cancellarli e l'errore dovrebbe sparire.

Oppure hai installato media-sound/alsa-driver e poi hai ricompilato il kernel. In tal caso vai di emerge -C e di etc-update o ricompili il kernel senza supporto alsa.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> No, in /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 non c' è nulla, nel kernel ho cercato, ma non ho trovato nulla relativo a soundcore

 

ti ripeto apri un altro topic, con il relativo problema, postando qualche info maggiore relativa alla tua scheda audio almeno. 

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Ho aperto un nuovo topic. grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Ho aperto un nuovo topic. grazie

 

in questo edita il primo post, aggiungendo Risolto al titolo.

ciao

----------

